# 1st Tut--Purple and Green



## Danapotter (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello! So, I decided to do my first tut with my fav colors, Purple and Green! All feedback is deeply appreciated!

Step 1-A clean slate to begin!






Step 2--Apply UDPP to the whole lid





Step 3--Apply Painterly Paint Pot to the inner 1/2 





Step 4--Apply Royal Hue Shadestick to Outer 1/2





Step 5--Apply Juxt on inner 1/2





Step 6--Apply Wondergrass over Juxt





Step 7--Apply Parfait Amour on Outer 1/2





Step 8--Apply Shroom to where the color ends and tearduct





Step 9--Apply a black liquid liner (I used The Body Shop's in Black)





Finished product:












Thanks for watching!


----------



## frocher (Sep 19, 2007)

You look gorgeous hon, a bit of mascara would really compliment the look, you have such long lashes!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome colors for you skintone. yeah mascara would do the trick for those mile long lashes! and you got almond shaped eyes...wow!


----------



## breathless (Sep 20, 2007)

great color choice. and yes. mascara would definitely be great!


----------

